# Guillemets et ponctuation, notamment dans les citations



## beri

La ponctuation se met-elle toujours avant le dernier guillemet? Je m'explique: je sais que c'est le cas par exemple dans des citations:
_1) Sophie dit à Luc: "Sors, s'il te plaît."_
Mais dans des cas où la ponctuation ponctue la phrase et non l'emprunt, comme
_2) Prenez le mot "ouvre-boîtes". Il est invariable._
ou, plus ambigu,
_3) J'avais mon "matos", comme disent les jeunes._
mettra-t-on le point avant ou après? De plus, si au lieu du point, on avait mis deux points dans _2)_, où les aurait-on placés?
Merci 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Sirène

_« Prenez le mot "ouvre-boîte", il est invariable » : gravez ces mots dans le marbre !_

Une remarque : tu emploies systématiquement "les guillemets à l'anglaise" et non « les guillemets ben d'cheu nous » pourtant taper alt+174 et alt+175 c'est pas vraiment la mer à boire et c'est la norme française, na !  Je ne le fais pas toujours moi-même dans les forums, ceci dit.  

Ce site devrait t'être très utile :

http://www.uzine.net/article1802.html


----------



## Anne345

La ponctuation se place dans les guillements si elle appartient à une citation non fondue dans la phrase ; lacitation étant coulée dans la phrase, la ponctuation se place hors guillemets parce qu'elle s'insère dans la rédaction générale. Si la citation se termine par un point d'exclamation ou d'interrogation, on supprime la ponctuation qui suivrait le guillement fermant. 

_2) Prenez le mot "ouvre-boîtes". Il est invariable. OK_
_Prenez le mot "ouvre-boîtes" : il est invariable. 
__3) J'avais mon "matos", comme disent les jeunes. OK _


----------



## geve

Eh bien le premier est une phrase complète, indépendante. Alors que les suivants sont des mots ou groupes de mots qui ne fonctionnent pas seuls... et donc, qu'on ne peut pas ponctuer indépendamment...

Cet article dans wikipédia explique qu'il faut garder la ponctuation à l'intérieur des guillemets lorsque l'on fait une citation ; et pour des raisons esthétiques, supprimer la ponctuation qui suit immédiatement s'il y a lieu.
Il dit ensuite :


> Notons que, dans les cas qui précèdent, la citation correspond à une phrase entière, d'où la présence d'un deux-points avant les guillemets ouvrants et d'une capitale au début de la citation. Lorsqu'on ne cite qu'un morceau de phrase, on se contentera d'une lettre minuscule, sans insérer de ponctuation à la fin :
> La caissière du cinéma m'a recommandé un « film sensationnel ».


 
NB: et d'ailleurs, Sirène, d'après le même article, beri n'emploie pas du tout les guillemets anglais (il ne ferait sûrement pas une chose pareille dans le forum FS  ), mais les guillemets droits qui, je cite, "s'emploient tels quels en informatique." Na !


----------



## Aupick

Voici un lien utile: Guillemets
[Banque de dépannage linguistique de l'Office québécois de la langue française]


----------



## beri

1) D'ailleurs que pensez-vous des guillemets français? Je ne les aime pas, ils sont long à "manuscrire" et prennent de la place à l'écran ou sur le papier. Je préfère largement les guillemets anglais!

2) Un cas hybride qui me résiste: 
_- Il est chez lui? Je dois l'appeler, je suis pressé._
_- Peut-être._
_(coup de fil)_
_- Il n'est pas là, tu me fais perdre du temps!_
_- Eh oh! J'avais dit "peut-être"_

Alors, hein? Qu'où donc qu'on les met?


----------



## geve

1) J'avoue être un peu d'accord... En ce qui concerne les caractères d'imprimerie, en tout cas : ce signe qui occupe toute la hauteur de la ligne, au même titre qu'une lettre, est un peu envahissant quand il est employé moultes fois dans un texte... En écriture manuscrite par contre, ça me dérange moins.
Mais enfin, des goûts et des couleurs... 

2) En m'appuyant sur le site d'Aupick, qui nous dit que « si, dans une phrase, on ne cite qu’un mot ou un groupe de mots, les guillemets n’encadrent que ces mots et, le cas échéant, leur ponctuation propre », ma réponse est : on met le point après le guillemet !

(Je me suis appliquée cette fois, j'ai fait alt 174 et alt 175. Je ne le ferais pas toujours, je vous préviens)


----------



## Sirène

> 1) D'ailleurs que pensez-vous des guillemets français? Je ne les aime pas, ils sont long à "manuscrire" et prennent de la place à l'écran ou sur le papier. Je préfère largement les guillemets anglais!


Je les trouve beaucoup plus élégants que les autres. Cocorico !


----------



## llunita

Bonjour! 

en français, il faut utiliser quelle ponctuation? 

"Je vais venir", dit mon ami. 
'Je vais venir', dit mon ami.

Et, où faut-il mettre la virgule? Avant ou après ' (ou ") ?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ça c'est compliqué.
Normalement on présente ainsi (avec un magnifique exemple de prose  :

- Bonjour, comment allez-vous ? demanda madame Tortue.
- Très bien, répondit monsieur Lapin. Et vous ?
Et ils continuèrent à parler ainsi pendant des heures.

En tout cas, tout mais pas des '.
Les guillemets français en forme de chevrons sont de la forme suivantes :
«»

Cette page dit encore autre chose alors encore, attendons les spécialistes ... parce que ça ne répond pas à votre question de toute façon


----------



## llunita

Merci!
Donc, je ne peux pas utiliser ' ni "?
(je ne peux pas utiliser, dans mon texte, la première option: 
- Bonjour, ..
- Très bien, ...)
Suis-je obligée d'utiliser «» ?


----------



## DearPrudence

On est censé utilisé des chevrons, en effet ... 

En anglais (dans d'autres langues aussi je suppose), traditionnellement, on aurait

Mellyn Lewis hoqueta sa terreur dans un torchon puis, par un gloussement indistinct, reconnut qu’en effet elle avait péché.
*"Souhaitez-vous vous réconcilier avec le Père éternel ?" demanda Mr. Parry.*
Oui. Mellyn Lewis était prête à se réconcilier avec n’importe qui [...]

Mais apparemment ce ne sont pas les normes et il faudrait présenter comme ça :

Mellyn Lewis hoqueta sa terreur dans un torchon puis, par un gloussement indistinct, reconnut qu’en effet elle avait péché.
*— Souhaitez-vous vous réconcilier avec le Père éternel ? demanda Mr. Parry.*
Oui. Mellyn Lewis était prête à se réconcilier avec n’importe qui [...]


Pas de guillemets.
Je crois qu'on peut aussi en utiliser mais je ne vais pas trop m'avancer ...
En attendant les spécialistes ...


----------



## llunita

Pas de guillemets? Mais mon texte en fait c'est la reproduction d'une interview, fondu (?) dans un texte journalistique. Donc le journaliste écrit le 'cadre', le décor ("une écrivain brillante, ...", etc.), mais la plupart du texte contient ce qu'elle a dit (des blocs entiers qui la citent). Ici je ne pense pas que je peux utiliser des chevrons, non? (je veux dire:
- Je me suis dit .........
au lieu de:
"je me suis dit ........")
Ou je me trompe? 

...et, " n'est pas bon non plus? Cela doit être «» ?

Quelqu'un peut m'aider s'il vous plaît? 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Calamitintin

Les guillements entourent _l'ensemble du dialogue_ en France. 
*"-* Bonjour, comment allez-vous ? demanda madame Tortue.
*-* Très bien, répondit monsieur Lapin. Et vous ?*"*
(Je crois que dans d'autres pays l'usage veut qu'on mette les guillemets autour de chaque phrase prononcée :
- *"*Bonjour, comment allez-vous ?*"* demanda madame Tortue.
- *"*Très bien*"*, répondit monsieur Lapin. *"*Et vous ?*"*)
En tout cas, chevrons ou " sont corrects.
++
Cal


----------



## llunita

Et si je mets:
“Il faisait très chaud", dit Marc. “Au début, ça allait encore, mais pendant l'après-midi c'était insupportable." 

Comment mets-je la ponctuation? 
1. "Il ... chaud.", dit Marc. "Au ...
2. "Il ... chaud", dit Marc. "Au ...
3. "Il ... chaud," dit Marc. "Au ...
 1,2 ou 3 ??
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Calamitintin

La virgule doit être après le ", et pas de point. Donc plutôt 2. Mais dans ton exemple tu ne dois pas fermer les guillemets puisqu'il continue à parler après !!
++
Cal


----------



## itka

Sur ce site de Wikipedia, tu trouveras tous les renseignements qu'il te faut sur l'emploi des guillemets (français,anglais, etc...) et des italiques.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillemet


----------



## llunita

J'ai lu cet article, mais en fait je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse sur ma question spécifique:

 - « Je vais venir  », dit mon ami. « Je ne veux pas rater ta fête.  »
- « Je vais venir , » dit mon ami. « Je ne veux pas rater ta fête.  »
- « Je vais venir. », dit mon ami. « Je ne veux pas rater ta fête.  »
- « Je vais venir.  » dit mon ami. « Je ne veux pas rater ta fête.  »

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? 

Merci... !


----------



## DearPrudence

A *l'anglaise*, ça serait :
"Je vais venir," dit mon ami. "Je ne veux pas rater ta fête."

Je crois que le passage important de l'article pour vous est le suivant :

L’usage le plus courant consiste à placer un guillemet ouvrant au début du dialogue et un guillemet fermant à la fin du dialogue. On ne sort pas des guillemets au moment des incises, sauf pour celle qui suit éventuellement la dernière réplique. Les répliques, hormis la première, sont introduites par un tiret.
« J’vais voir si c’est ainsi ! que je crie à Arthur, et me voici parti à m’engager, et au pas de course encore. 
— T’es rien c… Ferdinand ! » qu'il me crie, lui Arthur en retour, vexé sans doute par l’effet de mon héroïsme sur tout le monde qui nous regardait. 

Donc à la française, cela devrait être, si on veut mettre des guillemets :
*« Je vais venir, dit mon ami. Je ne veux pas rater ta fête.»*​ 
Enfin, c'est comme ça qu'on m'a appris dans ma jeunesse ...​ 
Laissons des forer@s plus experts vous guider. ​


----------



## AliaAnor

Je suis en train d’écrire ma thèse en 3e année, et j'ai une questionne toute petite mais qui me rend folle.  

Quand je cite un auteur directement et la citation tombe à la fin de ma phrase, où va-t-il le point ?  Dans les guillemets  ou après ?  Si dedans, est-ce qu’il faut le mettre même si la citation n’est pas la fin de la phrase originale ?

  Et puisque j’en parle, même questionne pour le numéro de la note de bas de page - où va-t-elle ?

  E.g.      
      ... l’émergence à cette époque d’un théâtre nouveau, « le drame à tendance philosophique *». 1*

  Merci d’avance, chaque combinaison que j’ai essayée me parait bizarre.


----------



## tilt

Si on cite une phrase complète, on utilise la ponctuation de celle-ci à la place de la ponctuation de la phrase englobante, qui est ignorée. Le guillemet fermant se place alors après le signe de ponctuation.
Si par contre on cite un extrait de phrase, la ponctuation à utiliser est celle de la phrase englobante, et elle se met après le guillemet fermant.

Dans ton exemple, on écrit donc _... l’émergence à cette époque d’un théâtre nouveau, « le drame à tendance philosophique* »*_.

À noter qu'on suit la même règle avec les parenthèses.


----------



## Viobi

Pour la deuxième question, l'appel de note se place immédiatement après le mot concerné (attention, en anglais, c'est le contraire, on ne sépare pas un mot de sa ponctuation, alors qu'en français, on ne sépare pas un mot de son appel de note. En cas de citation tronquée, ne pas oublier les crochets (ou éventuellement les parenthèses) autour des points de suspension.
[...] l’émergence à cette époque d’un théâtre nouveau, « le drame à tendance philosophique*1 ». *


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Si on cite une phrase complète, on utilise la ponctuation de celle-ci à la place de la ponctuation de la phrase englobante, qui est ignorée. Le guillemet fermant se place alors après le signe de ponctuation.


Egalement pour les virgules (notamment avant une incise)?

Personnellement, je fais une différence entre:
- Le directeur se montre ambitieux: "Nous voulons doubler notre bénéfice en 2010*."*

- "Nous voulons doubler notre bénéfice en 2010*",* affirme le directeur.

C'est généralement l'usage dans les magazines pour lesquels je travaille, mais il ne correspond peut-être pas à une règle officielle.


----------



## Frapap

J'ai encore un souci avec la journaliste qui corrige mes traductions. Cette fois-ci, j'ai un problème avec les virgules. 
Après des citations comme :
« Il me reste encore à accomplir deux tâches (...) », médite Annie.

J'ai toujours mis une virgule après les ». Mais, elle me dit qu'il ne faut pas. Je pense avoir raison car la suite de la citation fait fonction d'incise et donc la virgule est nécessaire.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je sais, je suis un peu pointilleuse, mais je trouve qu'il est important d'écrire correctement, surtout dans la presse.

Je me réponds toute seule : j'ai trouvé une réponse sur un site, qui confirme qu'il faut bien la virgule car il s'agit d'une incise.
Puis-je indiquer le site que j'ai trouvé ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Il y a normalement une virgule, mais celle-ci est facultative si la citation se termine par un point d'interrogation, un point d'exclamation ou des points de suspension. Vous n'avez donc jamais tort de mettre la virgule.

Voir « Citation avec incise » dans la BDL.


----------



## yunieyunyun

Bonsoir !
Presque tout est dans la question : 
a) peut-on avoir une phrase citée terminée par un point dans des guillemets, eux-mêmes suivis d'une virgule et
b) peut-on avoir une phrase exclamative citée, puis les guillemets suivis d'un point final ? 

Exemples : 

a) Il dit dans un soupir « non, je ne la connais pas. », puis se replongea dans son livre. 
b) Choquée, elle se leva et s'écria « Oh mon dieu ! ». La journée commençait bien mal. 

Personnellement, je mettrais
a) Il dit dans un soupir « non, je ne la connais pas », puis se replongea dans son livre. [_donc, sans point à l'intérieur des guillemets_]
b) Choquée, elle se leva et s'écria « Oh mon dieu ! ». La journée commençait bien mal. [_ponctuation laissée telle quelle_]

Et les guillemets droits/anglais " " sont-ils acceptés ou est-ce une faute que beaucoup de gens font que de les utiliser ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pointvirgule

yunieyunyun said:


> Personnellement, je mettrais
> a) Il dit dans un soupir *:* « non, je ne la connais pas », puis se replongea dans son livre. [_donc, sans point à l'intérieur des guillemets_] Oui.* *
> 
> b) Choquée, elle se leva et s'écria *:* « Oh mon dieu ! ».  La journée commençait bien mal. [_ponctuation laissée telle quelle_] *
> *Il faut supprimer le point après le guillemet fermant, car le point d'exclamation termine la phrase : _
> ... s'écria : « Oh mon dieu ! » La journée..._
> 
> Et les guillemets droits/anglais " " sont-ils acceptés ou est-ce une faute que beaucoup de gens font que de les utiliser ?


Ces signes sont normalement à proscrire dans un texte convenablement typographié. Les logiciels de traitement de texte remplacent automatiquement les " " par des « », lorsque configurés pour ce faire, alors il n'y a pas de raison technique de bouder les guillemets français.


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour à tous!

En français, les règles ou conventions instaurées établissent que le point s'écrit avant le guillement fermant quand la phrase est autonome, comme dans les citations textuelles, par exemple :

_«Aimer, c'est savoir dire que je t'aime sans parler.»
«Un héritage délicieux m'est échu, Une belle possession m'est accordée. Je bénis l'Éternel, mon conseiller ; La nuit même mon cœur m'exhorte.»_

Cependant, qu'est-ce qui se passe si on ajoute une information explicative entre parenthèses après la citation ? 

_«Aimer, c'est savoir dire que je t'aime sans parler*.*» (Victor Hugo)*.*
«Un héritage délicieux m'est échu, Une belle possession m'est accordée. Je bénis l'Éternel, mon conseiller ; La nuit même mon cœur m'exhorte*.*» (Psaume 16:6-7)*.*
_
Le point reste-t-il avant le guillemet fermant (rouge), ou se déplace-t-il après la parenthèse fermante (bleu), «en transgressant» la règle pour l'avoir ôté de la citation ? (Je doute qu'il soit possible de placer le point avant la parenthèse fermante dans ce cas-ci, parce ce ne sont pas des énoncés contenant une idée indépendante.)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais il me semble maladroit que les parenthèses soient laissées en dehors, sans point après. Je fais appel à vous parce que je n'ai rien trouvé à ce propos-ci nulle part.

En tout cas, s'il y a une suite, le premier mot de la phrase suivante devra commencer par une majuscule, en faisant paraître que les parenthèses appartiennent à elle :

_Christ a dit où Il va être: «Je serai avec vous tous les jours, jusqu'à la fin du monde*.*» (Saint Matthieu 28:20) Il a été au milieu de son Église en Esprit, en se manifestant à travers les différents messagers qu'Il a envoyés à son Église._


Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous puissiez m'apporter.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour.

Si la citation est isolée (par exemple en note de bas de page), je ne mettrais pas de point après la parenthèse. Par contre, si cette citation et sa parenthèse sont intégrée à un texte, je mettrais un point pour clore la phrase. 

1) « On ne voit bien qu'avec le cœur. » (Saint Exupéry)
2) « On ne voit bien qu'avec le cœur. » (Saint Exupéry). Vous commenterez cette phrase en y apportant votre vision personnelle (60 lignes maximum).


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, dans ce second cas, si la citation est courte et se termine par un simple point, on omet généralement ce dernier de la citation :

_« On ne voit bien qu'avec le cœur » (Saint-Exupéry)._​
Mais si la citation se termine par un point d'exclamation ou d'interrogation ou que l'on veuille conserver le point de la citation – notamment par souci de symétrie si plusieurs phrases sont citées –, le point final doit se trouver à l'intérieur de la parenthèse selon le _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_ :

_« Ne voit-on bien qu'avec le cœur ? » (M. Dupont.)
« Un héritage délicieux m'est échu, une belle possession m'est accordée. Je bénis l'Éternel, mon conseiller ; la nuit même mon cœur m'exhorte. » (Psaume 16:6-7.)_​


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

Cette idée me traverse l'esprit tous les jours : « Et si j’envoyais tout en l’air », « Et si j’arrêtais ce travail ! »

est-ce que la ponctuation et la majuscule a "et" sont bonnes dans cette phrase ? Merci


----------



## Locape

Il me semble qu'on mettrait plutôt un point d'interrogation après chaque questionnement et que s'il s'agit de deux phrases interrogatives, elles ne sont en fait qu'un seul et même questionnement, donc je ne mettrais qu'une fois des guillemets. C'est en tout cas ce que je vois dans des articles et des livres, d'après mes souvenirs.


> Cette idée me traverse l'esprit tous les jours : « Et si j’envoyais tout en l’air ? Et si j’arrêtais ce travail ? »


----------



## pointvirgule

Ou encore, puisque ces questions représentent la pensée du narrateur plutôt que des citations en tant que telles, on pourrait se passer de guillemets :

_Cette idée me traverse l'esprit tous les jours : et si j’envoyais tout en l’air ? et si j’arrêtais ce travail ?_
en une seule phrase.


----------



## Locape

Oui c'est vrai, les pensées intérieures n'ont pas besoin de guillemets.


----------

